# Utiliser Time Machine avec un Disque externe en NTFS



## neo_ (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous , 

je suis utilisateur mac depuis un mois et j'aimerais utiliser mon disque dur externe ( qui est en NTFS ) pour faire mes back up avec Time Machine .

J'ai déjà installer Mac Fuse et NTFS 3G pour y écrire des données , mais Time machine ne me propose pas d'utiliser ce disque pour mes sauvegardes . J'ai trouvé alors dans l'utilitaire de disque de mac os que je peux cependant partitionner ce disque . Cependant j'ai peur que si je le partitionne en 2 Parties , je peux choisir le format de la partition ( mac os etendu et ses dérivés , ms-dos ou NTFS ) . 

Je me suis dis que le mieux serais de tout passer sous format mac os ? mais j'ai peur de perdre mes données lors de la création de la partition ? Donc si je crée un partition de 700 Go en ntfs ( où sont receuillies toutes mes données ) et une partition de 300 Go en mac os pour time machine , est-ce que cela fonctionneras sans supprimer mes données ? 

Voila merci à ceux qui connaissent le sujet et seront capable de m'aider


----------



## Flibust007 (10 Octobre 2009)

Tu le fais via l'utilitaire de disque, ce partionnement ?
Si oui, alors je pense que, moyennant une défragmentation préalable ( sous Win$) de ce disque externe, tu pourras ensuite partitionner , comme tu le projettes, et sans perdre tes données.
Sois très prudent.
Essaie quand même de faire une copie de tes données au préalable.


----------



## neo_ (10 Octobre 2009)

le problème c'est que j'ai pas assez de place pour tout sauvegarder , il me faudrait un autre disque dur externe , c'est pour ça que je demande conseille ! ( je peux malgré tout essayer d'en sauvegarder un maximum >< )


----------



## Flibust007 (10 Octobre 2009)

Avec MacFuse, tu ne peux pas "rapatrier" le contenu de ton disque externe - provisoirement - sur ta machine principale ?


----------



## neo_ (10 Octobre 2009)

Pas en totalité malheureusement 

Sinon pour les partitions , j'en fait bien une en ntfs et une en format mac os etendu ( c'est quoi ca ? du fat ? hdfs+ ? ) ?


----------



## Flibust007 (10 Octobre 2009)

Non. Si tu fais cela, créer deux partitions, tu vas fatalement "écraser" celle qui existe déjà, avec toutes ses données.

Tu fais seulement une partition supplémentaire avec le petit signe + et tu la crées en format Mac Os journalisé. Et c'est sur celle là que tes sauvegardes Time Machine se feront. Time Machine reconnaîtra d'ailleurs directement cette partition pour y opérer.

Sois très prudent. Fais quand même une sauvegarde en tous cas de tes fichiers sensibles.


Le Système de fichiers FAT est un système Win$ de génération précédente au NTFS actuel.
Hdfs+, connais pas.


----------

